# Is there anything quite as useless as Canada Post's "Tracking system"



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

What is the use of a tracking system that only shows you the day the package was dropped off with them and then nothing else other than a delivery date estimate which they say is just a guess?


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

tits on a bull maybe


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

It depends on what service you get. Standard package delivery has a 'Delivery Notification' number that may or may not provide some travel details. Now, Xpresspost and up should be more precise. I've had little issues with CP in all the years I've been shipping stuff... YMMV...


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

...a submarine with screen doors


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> ...a submarine with screen doors


Hahahahaha, love this one! Thanks for the good laugh!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Scottone said:


> tits on a bull maybe


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Tracking is helpful in terms of observing major milestones like clearing customs and entering one country or another, but it's never up to speed.

The best I've seen so far believe it or not is Ontario Cannabis Supply.
Order today, and your order arrives within three days.

I get a text letting me know that it will arrive today, then I get one saying they're an hour away, and then one final one saying they're five minutes away so be ready with your id.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

It's not the greatest, but I still find them better than the "big three" in overall satisfaction.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> The best I've seen so far believe it or not is Ontario Cannabis Supply.
> Order today, and your order arrives within three days.
> 
> I get a text letting me know that it will arrive today, then I get one saying they're an hour away, and then one final one saying they're five minutes away so be ready with your id.


I didn't know they had their own shipping compagny. I'm pretty sure SQDC uses Canada Post.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> I didn't know they had their own shipping compagny. I'm pretty sure SQDC uses Canada Post.



They use Domain Logistics and they have been quietly dialing their service and prices in while all the rest of the world has been going to hell.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My last tracking waa dead on.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Works for me.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I use that tracking a lot. I would say 80% of the time, it's been helpful and accurate. I'd rather have it shipped through CP than Fedex or UPS unless it's really a high priced item because of the extra charges.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Scottone said:


> tits on a bull maybe


As my mother would say, "tits on a nun"
Canada Post used to be OK prior to Covid... now, everyone is using that lame-ass excuse to provide shit customer service


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

*now, everyone is using that lame-ass excuse to provide shit customer service*

^^this


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

It got both better and worse today. Today was the estimated delivery date. The bad news is that it didn't make it. The good news is that they finally updated the tracking page today. It has arrived in Montreal. So at least I now know where it is. The problem is that I'm in Halifax, so it still has a ways to go.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

my last parcel landed in vancouver then arrived in Mtrl, shipped to TO , shipped to Ottawa ... (3 weeks)
then disappeared from the face of the earth. 
all further calls to CP were met with ... "it's on its way , call us back if you don't get it soon"
3 months later I called the original shop and asked for a refund ... and got it , no problems.


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

oldjoat said:


> my last parcel landed in vancouver then arrived in Mtrl, shipped to TO , shipped to Ottawa ... (3 weeks)
> then disappeared from the face of the earth.
> all further calls to CP were met with ... "it's on its way , call us back if you don't get it soon"
> 3 months later I called the original shop and asked for a refund ... and got it , no problems.


Hopefully it won't go those lengths in this instance ... but I am certainly old enough to remember when Canada Post was considered a national menace.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

You know someone is a laid back fu**kin guy when they choose Canada Post lol.

USPS can get a flamethrower from Baton Rouge to Chicago in 14 hours. Canada post takes possession and it sits in Mississauga until Christ comes back and it shows up to a house that 8 new people have raised families and died in after you moved out.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Bought two guitars this week shipped in two separate boxes, dropped at the same post office in Ontario at the same time. One landed in Halifax last night, the other one is in Dieppe New Brunswick.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I still use CP expedited. And yes, there are delays and many days of no updates. But don't forget, once the package hits the Ontario CP hub traveling east or west there are delays. Very strict covid protocol and other related factors.
Everything has always arrived in perfect condition regardless of the package size.
Don't worry, your axe will arrive


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, I guess it testifies you did mail something to the buyers and, later on, that it has been dropped at the buyer's door. The blackhole in between could be a little nerve racking : Last week I lost the Gibson L-1 in the mysterious black hole from Montreal until it reappered in Edmonton... out for delivery.

I shipped more than a dozen of acoustics with Canada Post over the last ten years and never encountered any problem.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> One landed in Halifax last night, the other one is in Dieppe New Brunswick


in the words of CP ... "hey, 2 outta 3 ain't bad".

or " there's 3 kinds of people , those that can count and those that can't"


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I’ve ordered 3 or 4 things from the L&M warehouse in Pickering this year delivered to my office in Downsview. Items shipped by end of the day from L&M and canada post took 2 days to deliver so three days all in. The tracking was accurate, showed pickup, arrival at depot and delivery eta and out for delivery etc. I don’t give a rats ass about canada post but their service was pretty good in my recent experience. That said though the distance from Pickering to Downsview isn’t far. L&M was pretty good too; the stuff went out same day.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Always12AM said:


> You know someone is a laid back fu**kin guy when they choose Canada Post lol.
> 
> USPS can get a flamethrower from Baton Rouge to Chicago in 14 hours. Canada post takes possession and it sits in Mississauga until Christ comes back and it shows up to a house that 8 new people have raised families and died in after you moved out.


They’re only better than UPS/FedEx/DHL. 
Kinda like herpes is better than syphilis


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

One time I ordered some thing through Canada Post...

...

...

Oh.. you thought there was more to the story than that?? LMAO!!

buddy.. in another 6 years I’ll let you know how this story ends.


----------



## JayK (Feb 18, 2020)

Early on in the pandemic I ordered a small amp head shipped via CP. I called when the tracking info wasn't making sense... They said because they are overwhelmed they are not scanning at all stops as usual. Especially at the infamous Mississauga depot, seems like they skip scanning it a lot nowadays then suddenly one day status is "out for delivery".


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

It's irritating waiting for things. On the plus side, Canada Post has not let me down since they lost something about 15 years ago. I ship and receive a boatload of stuff throughout the year.
I think they have never been busier and are working under some of the most tense and awful conditions in the history of the corporation. 
So while you sit in your covid free home, staring out the window waiting for something to arrive, maybe think about the poor person who has to work all masked up in an insanely busy postal sorting facility and thank God you are not them.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Jim Soloway said:


> What is the use of a tracking system that only shows you the day the package was dropped off with them and then nothing else other than a delivery date estimate which they say is just a guess?


Their online service...
Their tracking numbers?
Their delivery routes?
Hard to pick one

I have no idea why, you pay for expedited shipping, but they arent "offering" it due to delays...they'll take your money for a service they dont provide


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

The online tracking system only works as well as the people actually inputting the information. The 'system' is great, the human component of that system....wellllll, not so much. 

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

Sometimes its just luck of the draw perhaps? I have had absolutely no issues with their service. In fact, they are doing a great job for what I have shipped at this point. 

For example as proof...I shipped out some pickups to Mark in Ottawa on the 14th. It is now the 16th and they are there ready for him to pickup at the post office. That was actually faster then the Priority shipping indicated. I will say that the Stoney Creek depot and Mississauga depot are where everything gets held up usually. There is an awful lot going in and out of those facilities.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Service was sketchy over the holidays both delivery times and updates but since late January, my experience sending stuff Ottawa to Kelowna has been as it should be.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

Don't get me started!! Its like rolling the dice each time I send something as to when the parcel actually gets there...
Right now I'm waiting on an item that arrived at the main postal station on Monday, scheduled for flex delivery to the local PO Wednesday, and now the tracking update is "Expected delivery: Item delayed — stay tuned for updates".


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Some people I know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

Jim Soloway said:


> What is the use of a tracking system that only shows you the day the package was dropped off with them and then nothing else other than a delivery date estimate which they say is just a guess?


package dropped off by sender ... package rec'd at XXX little town ... package in transit ... package delivered to THE BRAMPTON ON SORTING FACILITY 

and you don't need to go any further than that. you know right then that you may as well re-order it has entered the time warp that is the Brampton sorting plant and some time in 2024 you may get it

j


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

the USPS tracking system isn't much either. It usually consists of a note the package left the vendor, another for it arriving at the closest USPS major center, and then nothing more ever.

Canada Post sends me notification at each step and then tells me when the package has been delivered. That's pretty cool.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

Sketchy Jeff said:


> package dropped off by sender ... package rec'd at XXX little town ... package in transit ... package delivered to THE BRAMPTON ON SORTING FACILITY
> 
> and you don't need to go any further than that. you know right then that you may as well re-order it has entered the time warp that is the Brampton sorting plant and some time in 2024 you may get it
> 
> j


All of the sorting facilities are like that, it doesn't matter where. Thus far, things are moving much better then they were over the holidays. I've had stuff delayed in T.O. and Stoney Creek for a week before they even moved.


----------



## pspguitar (Jan 21, 2021)

The last couple of months Canada post has been terrible. To note, Tracking not updating, a stolen delivery, 7 business days to deliver a guitar 4 hours away...the list goes on...


----------



## hammerstein (Oct 17, 2017)

Yeah.. the actual delivery service. Any time they deliver to me there's like a 70% chance my stuff ends up at the building down the street.


----------



## Warren Gibson (Jun 9, 2018)

Jim Soloway said:


> What is the use of a tracking system that only shows you the day the package was dropped off with them and then nothing else other than a delivery date estimate which they say is just a guess?


as an employee of Cda post that is untrue..if you have paid for tracking then you receive tracking notices numerous times when the package is enroute ......it will not be tracked at every city along the way as it is not removed from the truck so tracking is not needed


----------



## Warren Gibson (Jun 9, 2018)

Always12AM said:


> You know someone is a laid back fu**kin guy when they choose Canada Post lol.
> 
> USPS can get a flamethrower from Baton Rouge to Chicago in 14 hours. Canada post takes possession and it sits in Mississauga until Christ comes back and it shows up to a house that 8 new people have raised families and died in after you moved out.


funny but that you know is untrue


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Prove it then.


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

Warren Gibson said:


> as an employee of Cda post that is untrue..if you have paid for tracking then you receive tracking notices numerous times when the package is enroute ......it will not be tracked at every city along the way as it is not removed from the truck so tracking is not needed


I actually posted an apology to Canada Post along with a clarification two days ago. 









My apologies to Canada Post


Don't know if this is a pandemic induced situation or a sign of things to come... Oh, that toothpaste ain’t goin’ back in the tube.




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

I sent a package yesterday via Xpresspost and the tracking was fine. And it got there in one day.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've had good and pretty consistent results from Canada Post in terms of actual deliveries received when expected or earlier and undamaged. I've never had anything stolen.

Maybe it depends on the particular carriers in your area.

The tracking is not very useful to me other than major milestones, as in "at least I know it made it to....).


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

SWLABR said:


> ...a submarine with screen doors


Karma has shown it's full power. I was quick to quip a dig at Canada Post, and now I am being punished. 

I bought a guitar off a forum member. They shipped it from Edmonton to Ayr. CP shows it was accepted into the system April 16th. The initial due date was April 23rd (5 days). I knew that was NEVER going to happen, but I was OK. When I tracked it closer to the 23rd, it said the 26th. On the 26th it said "out for delivery- expected end of day today". Did not show. On the 27th, it said "delayed". On the 28th, it said "out for delivery- expected end of day today". It did not show. On the 29th, it said expected May 3rd. On May 3rd it said. "out for delivery- expected end of day today". It did not show. 
May 4th (yes, yes, Star Wars Day) it showed as delayed. My concern was how many times it was put on a delivery truck but never got here? (turns out, never) I worked at Purolator for (close to) 20yrs. As a Courier, as a Manager, as a Trainer. When something got loaded, but it was undeliverable it was PRIORITIZED for the next day. Or we called you. None of those things have happened. So, I called my local little CP location. She said: "I don't know why it would have said out for delivery. It hasn't come in here yet". WTF?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

This whole time, there has been such minimal info for their "Tracking". 
Dropped in Edmonton
Expected on (blank)
No internal or in transit scans. 
At Puro it would say picked up in EDM depot, scanned into CAL Hub, out of CAL Hub, into ONT Hub, out of ONT Hub, Into (in my case) Brantford, OFD Route xxx (out for delivery) and then any undeliverable code as to why it wasn't successful. 

I literally just checked... the first time I've seen it say "Item in Transit- Stoney Creek". At least now I know it's in Ontario! But the *employee* has "no idea" how or why an update of "out for delivery, expected today" could have possibly happened. Not once, not twice, but three times. 

It is my birthday on Saturday, I really expected it to be here on May 8th if it was shipped April 16th. Unless of course, it's being walked to Ontario from Alberta... which looks to be the case. 

My rant.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> I sent a package yesterday via Xpresspost and the tracking was fine. And it got there in one day.


Yeah this has been my experience with Canada Post. No complaints.


----------



## jfremillard (May 6, 2021)

Jim Soloway said:


> What is the use of a tracking system that only shows you the day the package was dropped off with them and then nothing else other than a delivery date estimate which they say is just a guess?


So true! I am currently waiting for a delivery from Canada Post... Checking their site from time to time is totally useless... just hoping the guitar makes it in one piece...


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Of all the three previous "out for delivery" messages. This one is by far the most detailed. It actually says my town!


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

dgreen said:


> Is there anything quite as useless as Canada Post's "Tracking system"?


LOL
Yah. No kidding.
I don't think it's gotten worse since covid.
I've always noticed it to be pretty bad for at least the past 4 or 5 years.
Of course I always use the cheapest shipping possible and it may well be that they are a bit more diligent when it's a higher priced service.
Nevertheless, whenever I'm buying something from USA I always still specify USPS/CP shipping or there is no sale.
If they won't ship USPS/CP then I tell them thanks but no thanks and I find another vendor.
I'll put up with the unreliable tracking info if it means saving the money on those exorbitant courier "brokerage" fees that don't actually exist.
I've asked Canada Post about it as well as Customs.
There is no government fee for parcels crossing the border.
It's just a way for American couriers to scam Canadians.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

@BMW-KTM
I think you made a mistake on the above qoute regarding CP as I am quite happy with their shipping overall. You could read my post earlier in this thread if you like

Not quite sure how you managed to post that as my qoute when I believe it is from the OP


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

not trying to be rude but I don’t understand Taking numbers if they aren’t going to keep track of it 😂


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

dgreen said:


> @BMW-KTM
> I think you made a mistake on the above qoute regarding CP as I am quite happy with their shipping overall. You could read my post earlier in this thread if you like
> 
> Not quite sure how you managed to post that as my qoute when I believe it is from the OP


Yup. I can see that now. Not sure how that happened. My bad. Carry on.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

I’ve always had great experiences with Canada Post, can’t say the same for USPS though? I ordered some things from the US recently and my parcel went to the UK for some reason, been there for 14 days and counting.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

SWLABR said:


> I worked at Purolator for (close to) 20yrs. As a Courier, as a Manager, as a Trainer.


Hello my brethren. Been a Purolator employee for 34yrs this coming August. I've been a sorter, lead hand and finally went courier full time in 1999 after my marriage went south. Because I still work there, I am not actually actively commenting on the whole thread as every carrier has their issues whether it be tracking, delivering or timeframe due to unforeseen problems. I get annoyed at CPC and UPS regularly when expecting a delivery, as I assume people get rather annoyed with Puro just the same.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

"poor" 'o "later" was my exp.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Verne said:


> Hello my brethren. Been a Purolator employee for 34yrs this coming August. I've been a sorter, lead hand and finally went courier full time in 1999 after my marriage went south. Because I still work there, I am not actually actively commenting on the whole thread as every carrier has their issues whether it be tracking, delivering or timeframe due to unforeseen problems. I get annoyed at CPC and UPS regularly when expecting a delivery, as I assume people get rather annoyed with Puro just the same.


Been gone about a year. I miss it, but thinking I got out at a good time as all my buddies still there say it's nuts with everyone at home. No courier company can keep up. 

I chimed in here cause I am used to the very detailed tracking system PCL has. Was pretty unimpressed with CP's total lack of scans _and_ 2 weeks late. I could accept one of those... on time no scans, oh well. Or it's late, but I can see exactly it's movement. But nothing?!?!?!

Incidentally, it did arrive Friday. Been playing it all weekend.


----------



## supolten (Sep 8, 2021)

I don’t know about you but I have never ever had a problem with buying things online and their international shipping service, especially china package tracking (most stuffs I order are from china) During the course of waiting for the arrival of my package, I received numerous notifications that it’s en route and its location. There was even this one time where the status of my package wasn’t updated for days. I wrote a complain mail them and the administrator got back to me lately and explained everything very throughout.


----------



## Boyce Philips (Sep 12, 2021)

Sorry to hear you have had bad experiences with Canada Post but over the Winter during the worst of the pandemic I had great success with them. I was selling off my DVD-A and SA-CD disc collections and mailed well over 40 packages via ExpressPost all over the country without incident and each day the tracking updates were spot on with the exception of the one week there was a Covid outbreak at the Mississauga sorting facility. No complaints here.


----------

